# Umrichter und Motor



## 1K13 (16 März 2013)

Hallo an alle,
Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Frage.

Es geht um folgendes, ein Frequenzumrichter wird ja nach den Motor und dessen Verwndungszweg ausgesucht.
Was würde denn jetzt passieren, wenn die Leistung des Motors mit der des Umrichters kompatibel ist aber der Nennstrom von den Motor größer ist wie der Ausgangsstrom von den Umrichter. 
Könnte man denn überhaupt den Motor bis zu seiner Nenndrehzahl ansteuern?
Was würde an mit den Umrichter geschehen?


----------



## MSB (16 März 2013)

Bei ganz strenger Betrachtung wird ein Frequenzumrichter nach Spannung und Strom ausgewählt.
Die beim FU angegebene Leistung ist schluss endlich eine reine Werbeangabe (welche aber im überwiegenden Teil der Fälle zutrifft).

Mit Nenndrehzahl: sicherlich, mit Nennleistung oder auch Drehmoment: Vermutlich, aber nicht sehr lange, hängt halt davon ab, wie viel und wie lange der Umrichter überlastet werden darf

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## 1K13 (16 März 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort,
Es wäre also möglich aber der Umrichter würde doch die Überlast erkennen und den Motor nach einer gewissen Zeit abschalten, oder?


----------



## MSB (16 März 2013)

Sobald der vom Motor benötigte Strom größer ist, als das was der Umrichter per Nennangabe liefern kann,
wird sich der Umrichter in aller Regel nach Zeit x selbst schützen.

Was ist eigentlich der Hintergrund der Frage?


----------



## 1K13 (16 März 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort, die Frage ist mir vorhin gekommen wo ich mich ein wenig im Netz herumgetrieben hab. 

Der Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ein Bekannter von mir, ein Video im Internet gesehen hat, bei dem so eine kleine Drehmaschine mit einen Motor angetrieben wurde der an einen Umrichter hängt.
Jetzt ist ihn auch die Idee gekommen," Das könnte ich doch auch gebrauchen". und hat mich promt eingespannt.
Das war mein erstes treffen mir einen Frequenzumrichter.
Der Einbau, Motorenauswahl und Umrichterauswahl hat alles gut geklappt, naja mit ein Paar rücksprachen von Elektrikern und Herstellern. 
Seit dem bin ich ein wenig neugierig was das Thema Frequenzumrichter angeht.


----------



## zako (16 März 2013)

Man kann besonders bei Asynchronmotoren den Frequenzumrichter nicht beliebig klein wählen. Je nach cosPHI des Motors fliesst ein bestimmter Magnetisierungsstrom - Größenordnung z.B. 40% vom Bmesssungsstrom des Motors. Dieser Strom muss vom Umrichter dauerhaft aufgebracht werden. Zur Reduzierung von Verlusten gibt es bei energieeffizienten Umrichtern die Möglichkeit einer lastabhängigen Flussabsenkung ("Wirkungsgradoptimierung" Parameter p1580 beim SINAMICS in Vectorregelung zum Beispiel) - da wird in Teillast der Magnetisierungsstrom reduziert (damit werden z.B. die stromabhängigen Verluste im Motor reduziert).

Bei Synchronmotoren mit Permamentmagneten hat man (zumindest solange man nicht in der Feldschwächung ist), diese Thematik nicht.

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Deltal (17 März 2013)

Wenn du dich nochmal etwas weiter in das Thema einarbeiten möchtest:

http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/s_training/upload/teachware/WB_Grundlagen_Antriebstechnik_DE.pdf


----------



## ducati (17 März 2013)

1K13 schrieb:


> Was würde denn jetzt passieren, wenn die Leistung des Motors mit der des Umrichters kompatibel ist aber der Nennstrom von den Motor größer ist wie der Ausgangsstrom von den Umrichter.


Wenn der Motor nur mit geringer Last (weniger als die Nennleistung) betrieben wird, fließt ja auch ein geringerer Strom als der Nennstrom. Wenn der tatsächlich fließende Strom geringer ist, als der max. Ausgangsstrom des Umrichters, dann funktioniert das ganze auch erstmal.


Gruß.


----------

